
A side project helped my resume stand out by 10x - mossified
https://dev.to/rohitsahay18/how-a-side-project-helped-my-resume-stand-out-by-10x-51i2
======
Ruth_K
If someone else would be interested in writing a great resume, these tips
helped me: [https://nategibson.net/how-to-write-a-great-cv-a-
checklist-f...](https://nategibson.net/how-to-write-a-great-cv-a-checklist-
for-a-cv-that-will-get-your-employers-attention/)

